# what is a bosal? and hows it used?



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

A bosal is used on any horse 5 and under, for show at least. It's used on leverage... The big spherical shape in the back of the bosal going up and down when you pull the reins, that bumps the horse on their chin and then they slow down and set their head.










Here's a picture of Lizzy in a bosal. If I were to pull back on the reins to set her head or slow her down, she would get bumped in her chin and then she would know to do so. It's really effective!!


Sorry I couldn't explain better.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

no no thats good  it explains a lot

i know you said it was for horses under 5 but im switching my 8 year old wb over to western (yeah i know...why??? lol). can i use one on him to help train him? not saying i will have to but could i if i needed to?

can a bosal be used with a bit as well?

sorry about the question overload 

p.s. harlee your new horse is goooooooooooorgeous


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

a bosel is harsh though. I would switch him over w/ a snaffle using two reigns. Cross the reigns and then hold them about 8 inches apart and when you ask for a turn, use your leg and your seat, take the reigns and move both hands towards the direction you want to go, stop when the reign touches the neck, dont cross the neck w/ your outside hand. By doing this, you are teaching neck reigning. You can move on to a port bit as well but it would probably be easier on you if you arleady have neck reigning.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ok so i start off with the snaffle (i feel sooooo dumb lol) and im holding my reins like i would for dressage??? i have ridden horses that neck rein before but ive never tried to teach it. do i need to combine any leg aids to teach reining? and basically im wanting him to move away from the rein pressure on his neck???


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

the leg and seat aids for western are very, very similar to dressage. You can carry the reigns like you would in dressage but what you'll do is you'll take both hands and move them to the right or left so that when you switch to one hand it'll be the same feel... if that makes any sense....


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> the leg and seat aids for western are very, very similar to dressage. You can carry the reigns like you would in dressage but what you'll do is you'll take both hands and move them to the right or left so that when you switch to one hand it'll be the same feel... if that makes any sense....


makes perfect sense  thank you


----------

